# learn from our mistake and fix your dogs.



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Our little girl Lucy came in heat back in February. She is a chiweenie and one of the sweetest more caring and perfect creatures I've ever had the chance to meet. Despite our best attempts she did have a run in with our neighbor/family members male weenie dog at only 7 months old. For the past two days she hid and nested and I thought all was going well for her. Today around 12-1 I noticed some slight pushing and then at 3 I noticed something sticking out. It was a pale color so I figured discharge but it was a DOA puppy's tounge. I don't know how long she had, had that puppy stuck in her but I reacted quickly and tried to assist as I would with a goat. I got the massive head out but that's all I could do for her. I called my mom and she ( vet trainee / raised English & French bulldogs,pugs etc ) tried and tried and couldn't make any progress. We called every vets office and all were closed and the earliest I can get her in is 7 in the morning on Monday. By 4:30 we had to take the puppy out extremely forcefully by breaking the neck and shoulders and ribs, but we noticed it was the size of a large breeds puppy. And one of my family members precedes to tell me the day before she was bred by the male weenie dog they caught her with about a 100 lb american bulldog. She was screaming and stuck under a fence and he had gotten her. She started to slightly push again but we had to go in and help fish the puppy out. She did not seem like she wanted or knew how to push. The puppy looks like a normal size for her to have. Around 11 pm we noticed a water bag and that she refused to push yet again. After the water bag had busted I went in and have been working and working for 2 hours to get the puppy out and I can't. I pushed him back into the womb to reposition and he or she was still wiggling around. I gave mom oral cal mpk to help with labor and have decided to her have some privacy since that seems like the only way she will make progress. This is the most heartbreaking thing to ever happen to me and I feel so helpless. She is still continuing to try and deliver the pup which I'm hoping its the last one. This could have been avoided if she was fixed since we never wanted to breed her or was financially ready for a cost of a huge vet bill and I hope someone can learn from my ignorance with this situation. I'm manually stimulating contractions as if I was dealing with ring womb per vets instructions and hopefully she can make it through this. It would be a miracle. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers and maybe she can hold out till the morning.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh no! That's awful! Hope she pulls through.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So sorry you're going through this!  Oxytocin will bring back her contractions and get her pushing again if you have any. Very small dose though 10 units per 10lbs (1cc per 100lbs).
Vanilla ice cream is also good for calcium.

Can you feel another puppy by palpating the abdomen? Or in the canal?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How's it going? Did she get that pup out?


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope Lucy is Ok. I will pray for you and Lucy.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought I updated but I guess I didn't. She's is doing great now. After 3-4 hours of pushing pulling and re positioning we finally got her to deliver her puppy. He could not pass through the cervix. She had uterine inertia. The vet was extremely surprised she lived through this ordeal. The DOA puppy was a wopping 11 oz and the two survivers are a normal 5 oz and doing wonderful.she's on antibiotics now since she had green discharge through the whole labor. I'm guessing the two smaller ones was conceived with the dachshund. She needs to gain a lot of weight back and rest and she should be perfectly fine. But I just wanted to share a horrifying experience that many people could use to prevent the same situation from happening to them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, glad all is OK.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so glad she made it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad it worked out...so scary!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome news! Way to go! So glad mom and her two puppies made it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry about the difficulties and the loss of the puppy. Glad mama and pups are doing well. Keep her on high protein, good quality puppy food for the entire time she nurses plus a few weeks and she will gain her weight back and be better able to feed the pups.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , im so sorry your girl endured all that , but thank goodness she made it through , it is a miracle , your right about that !
Lots of TLC and snuggles for her and her babies  And a still drink or at least a ice cream sundae for you :hug: You saved her ! 
Have some Nutrical on hand for her , just in case she needs a boost .

Sorry about the loss of the pup


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your incuraging words. I left her with a friend of mine who is a vet tech for the past 5 days since I was on vacation and came back to two huge fat and massive pups. They were born at 5oz and now weigh about 16oz and 18 oz. They are huge fat and happy. I'm starting to wonder if they are actually the american bulldogs puppies as well. They have very short snouts with a bump on them. I've never seen any weenie dogs at this age so I don't have any reference on what they should look like. I'll post pictures in a minute maybe I could have some input on the possibility of having the dad being an american bulldog( we did have a rat terrier bred by an american bulldog as a kid growing up)


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

These are the beat I could get. Momma gets a bit anxious when we hold them for too long.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

They don't look like weenie dog snouts to me either. I'd think they would be longer and more narrow. But I haven't seen a lot of weenie dog pups either. You will know for sure in a month or two. Whether they get big or stay small will give you your answer. They are really cute though! I'm so glad the momma dog survived and is happily raising her pups.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

They probably just look like that because of their age. Maybe their noses get more elongated as they grow? Kittens even have very flat faces at birth-helps going through the birth canal. Here's a pic I found of a Weiner dascshund (sp?) puppy.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^You may be right. That puppy's snout does look a lot like the OP's puppies.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How are the puppies doing? Are they bigger than their mom yet? Please update us with lots of adorable puppy pics!


----------

